# Ein Neuer



## Gladius (15. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

bin gerade neu hier und komme aus der Umgebung von Dresden. Ich war mal über 25 Jahre Aquarianer, bis es einige Umstände nicht mehr zu ließen. 
Mit nem eigen Grundstück kam dann auch schnell der Gedanke nach einem kleinen Teich.
Diesen habe ich dann auch bald angelegt. Das Loch war schnell gegraben (naja 14 Tage nach Feierabend) und mit Beton ausgestrichen. Dieser wurde dann mit 4 Lagen Impermax flüssiger Teichfolie gestrichen. Raus kam ein Oval von 6x3m und 1m tief und ein externer Kammerfilter.
Am Anfang mußten erst einmal Goldfische, Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen rein. In der Mitte ne schöne Seerose. Die ersten Jungfische stellten sich auch rasch ein. Der priv. Zoohändler war zum Glück ein dankbarer Abnehmer.
Aber so richtig glücklich machten mich die Goldis und Goldelritzen nicht. Sehr gefräßig und der Teich ständig dreckig. Nicht zuletzt von der Seerose, die mittlerweile den kompletten Teichboden 30cm hoch zugewuchert hatte. Das mußte alles raus.

Dann laß ich von Aquarienfischen im Teich und das war genau das Richtige für mich.
Nun tummeln sich Chin. Rundschwanz-Makropode (Macropodus ocellatus oder  Paradiesfische) und Regenbogen-Elritze (Notropis chrosomus) ganzjährig im Teich. Für die Saison vom späteren Frühjahr bis in den Herbst dann auch noch Gymnogeophagus meridionalis und Punktierte Panzerwelse. Im Winter wenn der Teich zugefroren ist hab ich dann die Pfleglinge im ungeheizten Aqarium zum beobachten.

Grüße Gladius


----------



## Sveni (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Gladius,

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis und Grüße nach Sachsen

Gleich mal ,ne Frage...
Wie lange ist die Flüssigfolie schon im Teich und ist der damit dicht?

Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos ein

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## libsy (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo, endlich mal jemand aus der Umgebung von Dresden.  Ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## muh.gp (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hi Gladius,

Willkommen! Und: "Wir wollen Bilder sehen, Wir wollen Bilder sehen!"

Viel Spaß bei den Infizierten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Gladius (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Guten Abend,

der Teich ist nun in seinem 4. Jahr und er ist dicht. Ich habe mich sehr lange durch das Internet gelesen und habe mich dann für Impermax entschieden. Die aufgetragene Schicht ist immer noch weich. 
So richtig habe ich gar keine Bilder gemacht. Nur diese als ich Patenonkel wurde 

Grüße Andreas


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Auch vom mir :willkommen und viel Freude hier


----------



## Moonlight (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hey Gladius,

ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum 

Wie schön ... grüß Dresden von mir, dort bin ich geboren und in der Nähe aufgewachsen 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen, bei den Teichsuchtis 

schicker kleiner Teich 

mfg René


----------



## Kolja (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Andreas,

herzlich Willkommen.

Schön sieht's bei dir aus. Besonders gefällt mir die Bruchsteinmauer und der direkte Anschluss an den Teich.


----------



## Joerg (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo Gladius,
:Willkommen2

Ich hab mir erlaubt die Bezeichnungen der Fische zu ändern, damit die besser gefunden werden.
Hier im Forum gibt es einen Züchter von Regenbogen-Elritzen. Du kannst ja mal suchen, wer das ist. 

So wie ich es auf dem Bild gesehen habe sind sogar __ Enten im Teich. Die sorgen sicher daür, dass genügend Nährstoffe in den Teich kommen.


----------



## Gladius (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ein Neuer*

Hallo,

danke fuer den netten Empfang.
Nur wegen der __ Enten, die auf einmal bei mir brueteten, gibt es diese Bilder. Ich war davon gar nicht begeistert. Aber meine Tochter (zu der Zeit 4 ) und meine Frau sahen das anders   und sie durften das eine Jahr zum brueten bleiben...

Gruesse Andreas


----------

